# Apresentação e ajuda na escolha de EM



## miguelcristovao (10 Nov 2017 às 10:40)

Bom dia,

Com alguma curiosidade que tinha, comecei a vir cá parar e dei por mim a devorar paginas e paginas e tópicos.. realmente é um assunto que me interessa, mas sou um completo leigo na matéria!

Assim sendo, venho pedir a vossa ajuda, mesmo desde o inicio (por exemplo, usam siglas e abreviaturas que eu desconheço o que querem dizer..) para me guiarem e tirar duvidas sobre vários assuntos, do mais básicos que possam ser, até...

Ora bem, gostava entao de num futuro próximo (prenda de natal?) adquirir uma estação que faça as medições no exterior, e que eu possa consultar através de app no telemóvel ou site, quando não estou em casa, mas que também tenha consola de interior para ir acompanhando os dados sem ter que estar com pc ou telm ligado.

Ligação à net por wifi, suponho, não é problema, o router está por baixo do local onde penso instalar a EM, que é aproveitar a fixação de uma parabólica e antena Tv na chaminé, sendo que ambos os aparelhos estão desativados.
Se aguentou com um prato de parabólica, também certamente aguenta com um mastro da estação.

Agora com a vossa imprescindível ajuda, duvidas..

- A instalação é fácil? (dos modelos que falei, ou outros que sugiram)
- Aqueles pratinhos plásticos que fazem, são mesmo para quê? Há tutorial?
- A comunicação entre a estação e o router, imediatamente por baixo, na sala, não oferecerá problemas?
- Vi vários tópicos, Oregon scientific ou Pce parecem-me reunir preco qualidade bom..? Diferenças? Fiabilidade?
- Netatmo tem apenas os sensores e não tem consola display para ver os dados em tempo real, certo?
- Manutenção (e instalação) - É preciso tirar engenharia eletrotécnica ou um leigo depois desenrasca-se?

É tanta coisa...

Com a vossa boa vontade... começamos?

Obrigado


----------



## miguelcristovao (12 Nov 2017 às 21:50)

Então.. Anda por aqui alguém com vontade de ajudar?


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Nov 2017 às 00:43)

miguelcristovao disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Com alguma curiosidade que tinha, comecei a vir cá parar e dei por mim a devorar paginas e paginas e tópicos.. realmente é um assunto que me interessa, mas sou um completo leigo na matéria!
> 
> ...



Olá boa noite.

Vou tentar responder à maioria dessas questões (isto porque também não tenho estação meteo.)
*
Instalação e comunicação de dados:*
Não é nada do outro mundo efetivamnente, em particular se optar(es) por modelos nos quais a comunicação entre os sensores e a consola seja feita sem fios (o que geralmente encarece o modelo da estação). Idealmente as estações deveriam ser colocadas em campos abertos, obedecendo às regras de instalação de alguns sensores impostas pela OMM, que são elas colocar o pluviómetro e termo-higrómetro a 1.5m do solo, e colocar o anemómetro a 10m do solo. No entanto a maioria como parece ser o caso tem de optar pela instalação no telhado por motivos evidentes, contudo é necessário ter algumas precauções, nomeadamente à proximidade das paredes/telhas que nunca deve ser a uma altura inferior a 2m do telhado (é aqui que entra a utilidade dos pratinhos de plástico), à proximidade de facto de chaminés (que não é muito aconselhável, pela acumulação de resíduos em particular no pluviómetro), à proximidade de edifícios mais altos e/ou outros obstáculos por causa da velocidade do vento... A única particularidade que tem que ter em atenção relativamente à orientação dos sensores é particularmente o anemómetro, que por norma tem de ser colocado no mastro virado para norte (isto porque as estações são assim programadas).

Acresce ainda a questão do mastro, não pode ser um mastro qualquer, e não pode ser fixado de qualquer maneira, terá de ser de inox e de ficar bem fixo ao ponto de não abanar com o vento, caso contrário haverá contagens falsas ao nível da precipitação.

Focando a comunicação de dados, optando por versões de estações wireless, ou por cabo julgo que não haverá problema se as frequências de transmissão forem diferentes. Agora geralmente as estações, comunicam primeiramente para consola, e a consola comunica depois para o router ou pc, mas geralmente tem de ser para o pc (o que implica que o pc tenha de ficar permanentemente ligado), no entanto há estações que fazem comunicação direta com o router e posteriormente descarregam logo os dados para o Wunderground ou outro site de estaçõe meteo online. Nestes campos, sou também algo ignorante, mas sei que há alguns tópicos aqui no fórum que tratam do assunto, e para além disso membros que já lidaram com situações semelhantes.
*
Radiation Shield ("Aqueles pratinhos plásticos")*:

O radiation shield, tal como nome indica é um escudo de proteção contra a radiação solar direta e indireta, ou seja impede que os valores de temperatura disparem quando a radiação solar bate diretamente no sensor, do mesmo modo impede que a radiação indireta geralmente vinda das telhas faça subir a temperatura, ou do mesmo modo que impede o arrefecimento radiativo durante as noites muito frias de céu limpo e vento nulo, em alguns caso o radiation shield é também uma proteção para a chuva. Há uma variedade imensa destes escudos, sendo que algumas estações já trazem estes escudos, no entanto grande parte dos que vêm já incluídos nas estações não tem grande efeito protetor, é o caso das PCE. Por norma quem compra PCE, ou adquire um radiation shield decente, ou então faz um artesanal, e sim há vários tutoriais a respeito do tema, e aqui no fórum há um    tópico dedicado ao tema. Há depois radiation shields ventilados e não ventilados, e há algumas teorias que dizem que em locais de vento nulo e de intensa exposição solar (como é o caso dos telhados) convém ter um destes. Noutro tipo de estações como algumas oregon e todas davis os radiaton shield são muito bons já, pelo que não precisaria de construir outro.

*Escolha da estação:*

Não sou a pessoa mais indicada para falar de PCE e oregon, dado que nunca tive nenhuma destas. Interesso-me mais pelas Davis, davis vantage pro 2 e vue, mas que são extremamente caras. Quanto a isto será melhor pedir opinião a outro membro do fórum. Há um tópico onde o poderá fazer (https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ca-escolha-compra-lojas-duvidas.1440/page-110) e  ler as opiniões de outros membros.
Em relação às netatmo, sim não há consola, a única consola é o telemóvel com a sua app, ou a app da netatmo para pc, o que facilita o descarregamento de dados para a net. No entanto por exemplo, o sensor de temperatura também não tem radiation shield incluído, e não convém ficar à chuva.

*Manutenção*:

Não é preciso tirar um curso de engenharia para isto, a grande manutenção a fazer trata-se da limpeza ao pluviómetro que com o tempo vai ganhando lixo e insetos, e acaba por ficar entupido, registando mal a precipitação, fora isso ter alguma atenção à bicharada que por vezes entra também para o radiation shield, e que lá fica a residir, nos primeiros tempos importa é aferir a veracidade dos dados.

Espero ter ajudado em alguma coisa, e bem vindo ao fórum.


----------



## miguelcristovao (14 Nov 2017 às 14:27)

Obrigado @Mr. Neves pelo tempo, e pelas explicações.

Malta:

Então, e noutra perspectiva, de ir entrando nesta área devagarinho, há aparelhos com os quais se possa começar pela consola interior (temperatura, humidade, etc) e sensores exteriores (temperatura, humidade, pressão talvez), e depois de comprar futuramente os sensores de vento e chuva (ou seja, completar a estação), e configurar tudo no mesmo aparelho?

Obrigado


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2017 às 18:27)

miguelcristovao disse:


> Obrigado @Mr. Neves pelo tempo, e pelas explicações.
> 
> Malta:
> 
> ...



Tudo é possível, agora depende é de quantias quer(es) gastar.  Mas aviso já que comprar a estação às partes tende sempre a encarecer e bem a compra, quanto mais não seja pela quantidade de portes a pagar.


----------

